# What's wrong with staying in my dorm?



## kawatson (Sep 30, 2017)

Freshman in college. I've only been here 5 days. I stay in my room most of the time and I guess it bothers my roommate? Whenever she leaves to go to the student lounge she makes a passive aggressive comment about how I'll be here when she gets back. What's wrong with staying in the room I'm paying thousands for? She says I need to socialize more but I've been fine personally. I may not know the people on my floor but I have been talking to random people in the dining hall and making friends in my class. She expects me to go with her and socialize until 1am. Since I live right next to the lounge, I can always hear them and it's nothing short of a party. The thought of walking out there freaks me out. I prefer to stay in at night. Whenever I talk about my social exploits, I feel like she's condescending me? What's wrong with me not going out? I can't do it 24/7 ffs. I will make friends, I simply have no desire to with the people on my floor. Why do people think there's something wrong with you if you stay in all day?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I stayed in all 4yrs of my college career. Never really talked to my roommates though.....but I would hear them saying oh he never comes out and stuff. I just had too much anxiety and too afraid, my room was my safe haven and got me through college.


----------



## mimi2772 (Sep 25, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that. If it gets to the point of bothering you, start making passive aggressive comments back like "oh, you're going out (to get drunk, ****ed, high, etc) again?" or you could simply just ignore her and pretend you didn't hear anything. Honestly if I went to college id be doing the same thing. Do what you please.


----------

